# Do Havs get more lovable as they mature?



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Riley has always been my very active, best hugger & kisser in the world but for about the last month now he has become completely what I call obsessed with me. I am trying to figure out what has brought this on and was wondering if it could just be age and maturing?? He just turned 2 last month.

This is one example of what I have been dealing with:

Riley has always been very lovable as a pup, kind of in the same way Monte is now, always giving kisses and bear hugs. Some of the kisses were gentle and some were in that crazy frantic way that they have (especial when Monte gets your ear LOL) And now when Riley kisses me he has to have both paws on my shoulders, staring me straight in the eyes and kisses ever so gently almost like he is savoring every kiss, this could go on for a half an hour if I let him. Don't get me wrong I do LOVE this new attention especially when I rub his ears how he just puts his cheek against mine. Just typeing this puts a huge smile on my face. 

I was just curious if anyone else has experienced a more lovable fur kid as they aged and if I am going to end up with two obsessed boys when Monte gets older.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Leeann,

Funny you should mention this, as Sophie (my 4 year old) has suddenly become more affectionate with my DH. She usually sleeps down at the foot of the bed, but latley she goes over and curls up next to him. And when he has been giving her belly rubs lately she looks OH SO adoringly at him! It seems her affection kicked up a notch.

Gabriel (2 yrs) on the other hand, who is primarily attached at my hip will now go and sit with my DH when he is in his recliner (of course if I go out of the room, the shadow follows!) He also has to jump on him every morning and lick him awake! Sophie usually jumps on him and attacks with kisses from another angle...


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah these dogs are kissers. Maybe it's because we let them get away with it. Yeah I tell anyone that if you don't want to get kissed , don't pick Molly up. She is 3 now and I think she kisses more now than ever.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I think Benji has become more affectionate lately. He is just 13 months but he has become a cuddle bug. Lizzie loves to give kisses but she is just 5 months. I would love to have them both become total cuddle bugs and kissers.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I swear I thought about this today. Last night, Dora pawed me all night to sit on my lap. My maltese has always been this way but Dora is more independent in nature. She is my DH's best bud cause he is home a lot more than me now that I am working full time. But he has been gone a few days and she has quickly became a mommy's girl again. I fall asleep and she paws me in the face until I pet her (not so nice!). Her command when she wants something is to touch it, so she has been jumping up and digging on me till I pick her up then I just walk around with her but lets just say she is a bit heavier. Maybe it is the cold weather as well?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

It's hard for me to say since Milo will only be 1 next month, however he is the kissiest, huggiest dog I've ever had. I can't pick him up without his standing on his toes to kiss my whole face. And I thought he was the only one who does that frantic kissing and slightly nibbling on my (right) ear. I have to stretch my neck to get away from a complete face washing. 

I can't imagine him getting any more affectionate than he is right now.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leeann, Jasper was never a cuddler- He was always an amazing kisser -- stares you straight in the eye an plants wonderful kisses on your lips-- But for the past couple of months ( he just turned two _ he has been more interested in lying close or even sitting on our laps-- He relaxes more with Alpha (our pet name for DH --couldn't do the mommy daddy thing) falling asleep with his head on his leg-- but with me he demands lap time- If I come home at night and sit at the computer he will stalk me till I plop on the couch with my legs up so he can sit on my lap- he will stay there for 1/2 hour sitting looking straight ahead while I pet and masssage him very, very rarely he will melt there and really relax.... which makes me melt.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

this is so funny cuz my husband and i were just talking about how much more lovable our dog has become. he just turned 4 today! he's soo sweet, sweeter than before, he use to sleep at our feet but now he's right up agianst one of us, don't know if this is something that happens as they get older but it's interesting how we all have similar stories.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

If this is true I will have to peel Nigel off of me.

Last night I was laying on the couch with a killer headache. I had Preston on the other end of the couch with me. Nigel also wanted up, but he had already been up once, and got down. I don't let them play the up/down game. Anyway, I knew Nigel wouldn't give up. He jumped up on the edge of the couch where Preston was and got growled at. So off to Dad's couch he went. Of course hubby let Nigel up. But we both knew he was just using hubby to get to me. Well, he started over to my couch only to be stared down by Preston. Nigel would look at me then at Preston. You could see his mind working. Nigel doesn't give up on anything easy. This went on for a few minutes. Finally Nigel had a plan, he decided he would walk on the back of the couch, something he had never done before. This way he wouldn't have to walk over Preston to get to me. So here he comes walking very gently on the back of the couch with Preston starring him down the whole time. He finally makes it to where I am and lays on my chest and looks up at me with those sweet dark eyes, he just makes my heart melt.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

Paige..THAT is too much! ..."Ain't no mountain HIGH enough, to keep me from gettng too you...!" :dance:ound:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda I wondered if it was the weather also. Riley was never really a cuddler, always a lover but never wanted to cuddle. I guess that's why I notice it so much now. It looks like we have others that have also turned into snuggle bugs latley as well.

Missy I have been having the same problem with the computer latley also. I use a laptop at home and Riley will jump in my lap and paw at my hands to get them away from the computer and on him.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Paige, Nigel is growing up to be one handsome guy, I can see how you would just melt with those eye staring right at you.
Monte has been my snuggler since the day he walked into this house. He will be turning 1 this month, it will be interesting to see how much more of a love bug he becomes as he gets older. You may be peeling him off me as well.. LOL


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Sam has become more cuddly. And sleeping on the couch more. So I chalked it up to the colder weather. 

Paige, Nigel is a very handsome boy.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I think all my animals always get more loving as they get older. They are always changing....check out this picture of my husband and our cat. This cat is about 8 yrs old. was not loving at a younger age.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Since mine are 7 mo. & 13 mo., I don't have a lot of years to compare - but, I agree with many of you. Rocky & Rudy seem to be more & more cuddly as time goes by, and I hope it continues. They are so darn sweet, and they are cuddly with everyone. My son just had his "new" girlfriend come over and Rudy jumped right into her lap to cuddle with her. Guess that's a sign.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I love the pics- the cat is so cute and Nigel really has grown up- he is the baby, he needs the love! Belle was always a lap dog at a young age and nothing has changed but Dora is definitely getting more and more loving! She will let you know it is time to stop playing by just walking up and kissing you. I think I might have really dry skin if she keeps up this licking behavior!

Amanda


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

What a cute topic! lol

My husband is always saying that Gucci is a lesbian because of the way she'll 'love on me', She just gets so intent when she is kissing and snuggling with me, and if she feels she isn't getting enough attention, she'll put her nose on my hand and flip it up on her head to rub on her! lol

I'd say over the last year, she's gotten more affectionate..but I can't imagine her getting MORE loving, I'll need to peel her off too. lol

Cute pictures.

She's curled right up to my side after just making out with my hand a minute ago! ound:

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thumperlove said:


> What a cute topic! lol
> 
> My husband is always saying that Gucci is a lesbian because of the way she'll 'love on me', She just gets so intent when she is kissing and snuggling with me, and if she feels she isn't getting enough attention, she'll put her nose on my hand and flip it up on her head to rub on her! lol
> 
> ...


Kara, we used to call my hav-a-neice a lesbian because of her affections towards my sister in law---LOL--- she liked nothing better than to hump her feet-- she would even pull off the socks first..LOL


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Missy said:


> Kara, we used to call my hav-a-neice a lesbian because of her affections towards my sister in law---LOL--- she liked nothing better than to hump her feet-- she would even pull off the socks first..LOL


Umm, LOL! Gucci hasnt' tried to *hump* me, but if she did...that would be reprimanded, I don't think I would tolerate that from any dog I owned! lol Male or female 

It is just the look in Gucci's eyes, well...her eyes will like roll back..like she's savoring me or something! Rich will always say "She's a lesbian". LOL! He's just jealous.

Kara


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Cosmo was not that affectionate when he was a little guy but now he is a year and a half he is much more affectionate .. He gives you those intense looks and he will give me a tender little kiss now and again .. Just one though - that it for now Mom and off he goes !
Ahnold loves to get on your lap - stand up and give you lots of little kisses ..


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Gee Bogart, 19months old, is not affectionate at all with me. Rarely does he want to cuddle or kiss me. Now I suspect that's cause I'm a guy. I've noticed that whenever a female friend comes by or he sees a girl in the elavator, he becomes very affectionate. It's like night and day...


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Daniel..

My two Hav's don't lick me but they lick the heck out of my husband ALL the time.
This used to hurt my feelings, but now I've come to the concusion that since my DH BBQ's and cooks alot, that they just like the way he tastes! ound:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Such sweet stories! I love the attention Ricky gives me too, though he is not a kisser. He's a hugger. Sammy "can't hold his licker" one bit and will lick you half to death! lol 

Part of me wonders, after reading a couple of books on dog communication, if there isn't an alpha thing going on with them demanding affection. In these posts, I read things like "he won't stop until..." or "she insists..." hmmmmm..... NOT that I would complain about all the hugs and kisses! I LOVE them, but if you look at it objectively, is it possible the dog is being a little bossy??

Just wondering....... :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I forgot to mention how I love the pics!! Paige, Nigel is one cute puppy! I could never resist his beautiful eyes either.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Marj, before I forget- I love your new Avatar of Ricky. 

I have said this before and I will say it again-- I don't care what Cesar says-- when it comes to licking--I am happy to be owned by my Havs. LOL 

Missy


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy said:


> Marj, before I forget- I love your new Avatar of Ricky.
> 
> I have said this before and I will say it again-- I don't care what Cesar says-- when it comes to licking--I am happy to be owned by my Havs. LOL
> 
> Missy


Ditto on both.

Great new Avatar from a havanese owned person.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thank you.  I don't mind being "owned" by my sweet boys either. If only my human kids were half as kind and considerate!!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

DanielBMe said:


> Gee Bogart, 19months old, is not affectionate at all with me. Rarely does he want to cuddle or kiss me. Now I suspect that's cause I'm a guy. I've noticed that whenever a female friend comes by or he sees a girl in the elavator, he becomes very affectionate. It's like night and day...


My hub says that Molly is the best "chick magnet" he knows!

Guess who walks the pup?? :suspicious:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Moko said:


> My hub says that Molly is the best "chick magnet" he knows!
> 
> Guess who walks the pup?? :suspicious:


ound:ound: Isn't that always the case? ound:


----------

